# Bellator 61 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

Sign up here if you would like to pick MMA fights in a league competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Friday, Mar. 16th. If St.Paul Guy signs up he will defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 61, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose (6 picks total), and send them to me in a private message by 6 PM on fight night EST:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Maiquel Falcao vs. Norman Paraisy
> Brian Rogers vs. Vitor Vianna
> Vyacheslav Vasilevsky vs. Victor O'Donnell
> Giva Santana vs. Bruno Santos
> 
> Under Card (Pick 2)
> 
> Brent Taylor vs. Josh Quayhagen
> Trey Houston vs. Jeremiah Riggs
> Derrick Krantz vs. Eric Scallan
> Jeremy Myers vs. Jason Sampson





> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> If you select the fight to end by decision then _you must choose either unanimous, split or majority instead of a round_. If you want to predict a rare outcome such as a DQ or a draw you may do that as well. For the DQ, include the name of the winning fighter and the round it occurred, and for a draw include the type of draw the decision was (unanimous, split or majority).
> 
> In addition *you can earn bonus points for EACH fight by putting the fights in order from your most confident pick to your least confident* when you PM them. If there are 10 fights on the card then your most confident pick could earn you an extra 10 points if you get it correct.


If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. 

*Main Event

St.Paul Guy (6-3) vs pipe (5-1-1)

Main Card

SmackyBear (6-3) vs Bknmax (6-5)
Dan9 (0-1) vs HitOrGetHit (1-2)
kantowrestler (1-9-1) vs Icemanforever (0-0)
*

*
Members signed up:

Dan9
SmackyBear
Icemanforever
HitOrGetHit
hixxy
kantowrestler
St.Paul Guy
pipe
Bknmax
dudeabides
*


----------



## Bknmax

In,Prindle is getting knocked the F out


----------



## pipe

im in


----------



## St.Paul Guy

Yep. Me vs. Pipe for the title.

Good luck.


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm in to continue building my record!


----------



## hixxy

Im in, and will make my picks this time!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Time to get back on track. I'm in!

Oh and if you don't pick Kamikaze to win his fight...:bye02:


----------



## Icemanforever

I'm in.....your all gonna wonder how you ever won a fight now that im playing! :fight02:


----------



## SmackyBear

I'm in. Need to start back on the road to the title.


----------



## dudeabides

The matchups are updated in the first post, St.Paul Guy defending against pipe is on! :fight02: Got a few awesome matches on the main card too. If anybody else wants to sign up, just do it before the fights start at 6 pm Friday night. That's when the picks are due too. Welcome to the game, Iceman, let us know if any ?'s. Watch out for late card changes after the weigh in's (like last week). You can send the picks again if they do that.


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm reduced to gate keeper?


----------



## dudeabides

Bknmax said:


> In,Prindle is getting knocked the F out


He got knocked out of the event by the flu. They didn't replace him just put his fight on next week's show so it doesn't change anything in our game except we have 6 picks instead of 7. They also replaced a fighter on the prelims in the fight against Quayhagen. I edited the whole card on the first post and anybody can send their picks again if they want.


----------



## kantowrestler

How does the flu delay you by a week? That seems like it would knock you out quite a few weeks.


----------



## Dan9

I'm in.


----------



## Icemanforever

kantowrestler said:


> I'm reduced to gate keeper?


Looking at your record it seems your lucky to still be fighting! :laugh:


----------



## dudeabides

Dan9 said:


> I'm in.


Thanks Dan9. I put you on the card vs HitOrGetHit cause hixxy didn't send picks, everybody else did and the prelims are coming on:

http://www.bellator.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=23600&ATCLID=205394931&KEY=


----------



## dudeabides

*Results for Bellator 61 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Houston Sub 1
> Sampson Sub 3
> Krantz Sub 1
> Rogers KO 1
> Santos UD
> Vasilevsky UD
> Falcao UD
> Quayhagen UD



*The Matchups

Main Event*
*
St.Paul Guy (7-3) vs pipe (5-2-1)
Fight won by St.Paul Guy 71 to 50!! 
*

He is STILL the champion of the Bellator pick 'em league! Here is your belt, such a fine defense we hope to see another soon:








​

*
Main Card

SmackyBear (7-3) vs Bknmax (6-6)
Fight won by SmackyBear 67 to 59! 

Dan9 (0-2) vs HitOrGetHit (2-2)
Fight won by HitOrGetHit 74 to 52! 

kantowrestler (1-10-1) vs Icemanforever (1-0)
Fight won by Icemanforever 70 to 38! 

*​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was the awesome picking HitOrGetHit with 74. Will keep doing these Bellator pick 'ems if you guys want to sign up.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

St.Paul Guy


> 2 Maiquel Falcao via R1 TKO *16*
> 3 Trey Houston via R1 Sub *23*
> 4 Jason Sampson via R1 Sub *19*
> 5 Vyacheslav Vasilevsky via R1 TKO *13*
> 6 Giva Santana via R1 Sub
> 7 Vitor Vianna via UD
> *Total 4 of 6 for 71 pts.*


pipe


> Vyacheslav Vasilevsky - UD *24*
> Maiquel Falcao - Tko - rnd 1 *15*
> Giva Santana - sub -rnd 1
> Vitor Vianna - sub - rnd 2
> Riggs - UD
> Jason Sampson - UD *11*
> *Total 3 of 6 for 50 pts.*


SmackyBear


> Falcao T/KO round two *16*
> 
> Vasilevsky UD *23*
> 
> Vianna sub round three
> 
> Santana sub round one
> 
> Quayhagen T/KO round one *12*
> 
> Houston sub round two *16*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 67 pts.*


Bknmax


> Vasilevsky,Submission,Round 2 *16*
> Maiquel Falcao,KO,Round 2 *15*
> Vitor Vianna,Decision (unanimous)
> Giva Santana,Submission,Round 2
> Trey Houston,Submission,Round 2 *17*
> Josh Quayhagen,KO,Round 2 *11*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 59 pts.*


Dan9


> Maiquel Falcao vs. Norman Paraisy- Falco via Sub Round 2 *16*
> Brian Rogers vs. Vitor Vianna- Rogers via TKO Round 1 *23*
> Vyacheslav Vasilevsky vs. Victor O'Donnell- O'Donnell via Sub Round 3
> Giva Santana vs. Bruno Santos- Santos via TKO Round 1 *13*
> Brent Taylor vs. Josh Quayhagen- Taylor via TKO Round 1
> Trey Houston vs. Jeremiah Riggs- Riggs via Sub Round 2
> *Total 3 of 6 for 52 pts.*


HitOrGetHit


> Maiquel Falcao via TKO Rd. 1 *16*
> Bruno Santos via Unanimouis decision *23*
> Vyacheslav Vasilevsky via Unanimous Decision *22*
> Brian Rogers via Submission Rd. 3 *13*
> Jeremy Meyers via Split Decision
> Brent Taylor via Split Decision
> *Total 4 of 6 for 74 pts.*


kantowrestler


> Maiquel Falcao/TKO/round 1 *16*
> Vitor Vianna/TKO/round 1
> Vyacheslav Vasilevsky/u. decision *22*
> Giva Santana/submission/round 1
> Quaint Kempf/unanimous decision
> Jeremiah Riggs/unanimous decision
> *Total 2 of 6 for 38 pts.*


Icemanforever


> Trey Houston, KO/TKO, rd 2 *16*
> Sampson, submission, rd 1 *20*
> Falcao, KO/TKO, rd 1 *14*
> Vianna, KO/TKO, rd 1
> Vyacheslav Vasilevsky, decision, UD *20*
> Giva Santana, submission, rd 1
> *Total 4 of 6 for 70 pts.*


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. See you next week in Bellator Pick 'em :thumb02:


----------



## Dan9

Well my picks weren't too good LOL.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Gotta keep this going. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler

I can't believe this!


----------



## Icemanforever

kantowrestler said:


> I can't believe this!







Knew I shoulda went with my gut and picked Santos.....oh well 1-0, WHO'S NEXT?!


----------



## dudeabides

I'd go against you in the next one if you want man. I was just waiting until they had some prelims announced to put the thread up.


----------



## Icemanforever

dudeabides said:


> I'd go against you in the next one if you want man. I was just waiting until they had some prelims announced to put the thread up.


You coming at me brah?!


----------



## dudeabides




----------



## kantowrestler

This still isn't changing how I'm feeling right now!


----------

